# Kurze Vorstellung/ Fragen Patronenfilter



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

vorab erstmal ein großes Lob für das Forum.
Habe mich heute nach 6 Monaten nur lesen dazu entschlossen mich zu registrieren.

Ein paar Sachen vorweg zu  unserem Teich.
Der Teich wurde vor 3 Monaten ausgehoben und mit Folie ausgekleidet.
Das Fassungvermögen beträgt ca. 13m³.
Zur Zeit sind nur 4 Goldfische im Teich, welchen ich von einem Nachbarn bekommen habe.
Pflanzen bis auf eine Wasser Lilie noch keine.
Als Filter verwende ich vom ersten tag ein diesen

http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php/cPath/33_49_53/products_id/650
Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, das der Teich immer noch Grün ist. (Der Filter läuft seit 2 Monaten.)

Deshalb habe ich mich im Forum mal schlau gemacht und mich über Filter Selbstbau informirt.
Meine Entscheidung ist dabei auf einen Patronenfilter gefallen.
Nun kommen auch direkt meine ersten Fragen.

Wieviel Filterfläche benötige ich um auch später einmal mehr Fische, evtl auch Kois zu halten?
Welchen Patronen setzt man ein (Körnung?) evtl mischen?
Da ich den Filter gerne als gepumpte Version betreiben möchte, habe ich zum Thema folgende Frage:

Kann ich meine Oase Nautilus 30 mit 5100l/h benutzen oder benötige ich eine andere?

Den Auslauf des Filters möchte ich gerne für meinen Bachlauf benutzen, macht das Sinn?

So nun erstmal Schluss.

Jetzt könnt Ihr über mich herfallen, bin Kritikfähig

Ach ja, hab noch 2 Bilder in mein Album eingestellt.


Besten Dank schon mal.

Gruß

André






[/url]


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Sorry, will dich ja nicht frustieren......aber dein Filter...hmmmmmm
Ich würde den in etwa mit dem vergleichen den ich an meinem 720 L Aquarium habe. Ist schon immer irre, diese Herstellerangaben...
Bis 9000 L Teich    
Und da dein Teich ja sogar deutlich mehr hat solltest du dich nicht wirklich wundern. Ich glaube das dein Teich noch nicht mal klar wird selbst wenn du 3 St. davon betreiben würdest. 
Also da ist die Idee mit dem Patronenfilter schon ein gewaltiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Gruß

SvenB  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal diesen thread

* defekter Link entfernt *


Mein teich ist übrigens auch noch grün.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

svenb schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, will dich ja nicht frustieren......aber dein Filter...hmmmmmm
> Ich würde den in etwa mit dem vergleichen den ich an meinem 720 L Aquarium habe. Ist schon immer irre, diese Herstellerangaben...
> Bis 9000 L Teich
> Und da dein Teich ja sogar deutlich mehr hat solltest du dich nicht wirklich wundern. Ich glaube das dein Teich noch nicht mal klar wird selbst wenn du 3 St. davon betreiben würdest.
> ...



Nabend,

stimmt der Filter ist ein Witz, kommt halt davon, wenn man auf nen Nachbarn hört der auf diese Teil schwört  , guts ein Tümpel hat auch nur ca 1000l.
Wo du es sagst mein Eheim Filter für's Aquarium ist auch nicht soviel kleiner, GRINS.

Den Patronenfilter werde ich wohl am WE in Angriff nehmen.
Welche Patrone Art nimmt man den da am besten? Ich mein die Körnung oder wie das heißt....

Habe bis gerade erstmal ca 9m³ abgelassen.

Morgen wird die Holde dann zum Pflanzen kauf geschickt   

Bis denne

Gruß

André


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Hallo!

Bei 6 Monaten lesen müsstest du doch auch mal was über Pflanzen und insb. Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich gelesen haben, oder? Mit Filter und einer Lilie wird das nichts.

Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen...

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Hallo André, 

Bei den Patronen stehen dir 3 Porenstärken zur Auswahl: 

PPI 10 = grob
PPI 20 = mittel
PPI 30 = fein



Mischen in einem Behälter ohne Abtrennungen wird schwer, da sich das Wasser immer den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes suchen wird und somit die feineren umgeht und durch die groben fließt.  dea: 

Ich würde bei einer einigermaßen funktionierenden Vorabscheidung die mittleren, also PPI 20 wählen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

peterfeiersinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bei 6 Monaten lesen müsstest du doch auch mal was über Pflanzen und insb. Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich gelesen haben, oder? Mit Filter und einer Lilie wird das nichts.
> 
> ...



Hast ja recht, but nobodys perfect  
Sollte halt wie immer schnell gehen  

Gruß

André


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

@Peter,
habs versucht auf der "leichte Tour"   

Manchmal ist deutlichkeit wohl schonender  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo André,

auch im Bereich Substrat gibt es noch ähhhhh, nennen wir es "Verbesserungspotential", würde ich sagen. Erstmal Sand oder Sand/Lehm einbringen und auch mal die Pflanzenexperten hier fragen, was jetzt noch an Pflanzen eingesetzt werden kann. Habe mal gelesen, dass man im Herbst eigentlich gut pflanzen kann. Man muss sich dann nur bis zum Frühjahr gedulden.... Aber mit "Geduld" ist es ja bei vielen Teichbesitzern nicht so weit her   

Große Portion __ Hornkraut wäre auf jeden Fall gut und wird von den Goldfischen eigentlich auch in Frieden gelassen. Bei mir hatte ich auch __ Wasserpest, aber die ist dieses Jahr eingegangen. Dafür hat sich das Hornkraut dann gut entwickelt. 

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Moin allerseits,

habe gestern den Tümpel ein wenig geleert.





Heute abend geht's los zum Pflanzenkauf.
Auf der Terasse im Vordergrund wird Sand aufgebracht und ein kleiner Wall angelegt, damit nicht direkt alles in der Teich rutscht.
Patronenfilter wird am WE in Angriff genommen.
Frage hierzu, welche PPI Zahl?
Mit 20PPI sollte man doch eigentlich ganz gut auskommen, oder?

Gruß

André


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Andre

Wie Rainer schon sagte 




> Ich würde bei einer einigermaßen funktionierenden Vorabscheidung die mittleren, also PPI 20 wählen



Dies ist auch meine Meinung  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Habt Ihr evtl. links zu Bezugsquellen für die 20ppi Filterpatronen?
Wieviel Fläche brauch ich denn für 13m³.

Gruß

André


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

hallo andre,

standartaussage: 13m patrone - je 1000l - 1m patrone


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

DANKE für den Tipp, dann kann es ja jetzt losgehen  

Benötige nur noch ne gute Bezugsquelle.

Werde mal googeln und meine Erfahrungen hier posten.

Werde auch den Bau des Filters dokumentieren.

Gruß

André


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi Jürgen!

Standartaussage ist gut, hast Du mal ein Link oder die Formel dafür?

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Aussage zustande gekommen?  :? 

Könnte mir Vorstellen, dass es doch auch von den verschiedenen Patronen (PPI Zahl) abhängig ist ?!

Danke für eine Antwort, du weißt der Technikfreak in mir will/muss alles Wissen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

hallo thorsten,

nö - nix verweis etc. - abgeschrieben von anderen.

was die ppi zahl betrifft - haste schon recht - die besiedelungsfläche der patronen verändert sich - heißt feinere patrone >> größere besiedelungsfläche >> dafür geringerer durchlauf möglich !! .... und der umkehrschluß ist ja klar ........ also kommt beides auf etwa die gleiche filterleistung raus   
insgesamt sollte ein filter eh überdimensioniert sein da die restlichen parameter besatz, futtermenge - futterbestandteile - restlicher teichaufbau - vorabscheidung - durchflußmenge, pflanzenmasse  ............. überall anderst sind und dementsprechend eine reale berechnung unmöglich machen.

ich habe zwar schon ab und an berechnungen dieser art gesehen - halte sie aber eher für näherungswerte.

z.b. filtere ich meine ca. 30 000liter mit einer patronenlänge von 10m bei einem durchlauf von ca. 10 000l 
unterstützt wird der filter über eine gute vorabscheidung - großzügig wasserwechsel , 2 pflanzenfiltern und keinem übertriebenen besatz.

wasserwerte zu jeder zeit TOP

für wichtig halte ich pers. daß sich die antrömgeschwindigkeit in einem vernünftigen level von ca. 5-10cm/min bewegt und im filter eine vernünftige durchströmung stattfindet.

wie du siehst - standart ist nur eine faustformel


----------

